# اذا كان جهازك بطئ فــ لدي ثلاث كلمات تزيل هذا البطئ



## KOKOMAN (25 فبراير 2009)

اذا كان جهازك بطئ فــ لدي ثلاث كلمات تزيل هذا البطئ
:-
نبدأ الشرح:-
1- اذهب الى القائمة " ابدأ = start " ثم اذهب الى " تشغيل = run " اكتب " prefetch " ستظهر لك ملفات أحذفها كلها وأحذفهاا من سلة المحذوفات.
----------
2- اذهب الى القائمة " ابدأ = start " ثم اذهب الى " تشغيل = run " اكتب" Recent "ستظهر لك ملفات أحذفهاا كلها وأحذفهامن سلة المحذوفات.
----------
3-اذهب الى القائمة " ابدأ = start " ثم اذهب الى " تشغيل = run " اكتب " %tmp% "ستظهر لك ملفاتأحذفهاا كلها وأحذفها من سلة المحذوفات.
----------
​


----------



## GogoRagheb (25 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا ياكوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا يا كوكو​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2009)

شكراااا كوكو

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> *شكرا ياكوكو
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا يا كوكو​*



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مايكل 

 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااا كوكو
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو

 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (2 مارس 2009)

_مشكووووور على المعلومه_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا تونى​ 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (2 مارس 2009)

*ربنا يخلي يا باشا
افكار رائعه​*


----------



## zama (3 مارس 2009)

شكرااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2009)

coptic_knight قال:


> *ربنا يخلي يا باشا
> افكار رائعه​*



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مينا ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> شكرااااا



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مينا ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## totty (6 مارس 2009)

*مـــــــيرسى خالص يا كوكو

ربنا يعووضك*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 مارس 2009)

*شكراً يا كوكو و جارى التجربة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *مـــــــيرسى خالص يا كوكو
> 
> ربنا يعووضك*​



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا توتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2009)

r0o0o0ky قال:


> *شكراً يا كوكو و جارى التجربة​*



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا روووكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا كوكوو


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سويتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## نبيل صابر2006 (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي الثلاث كلمات المحييه للكمبيوتر  وربنا يعوضط


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مارس 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا نبيل 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## aymannn (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك وفى امر تانى عن طريق run هو dllcache


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا أيمن 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 مارس 2009)

*شكرا

كانت كتتيرة كتير

شكرا

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## malak elrab (21 مارس 2009)

> اذا كان جهازك بطئ فــ لدي ثلاث كلمات تزيل هذا البطئ
> :-
> نبدأ الشرح:-
> 1- اذهب الى القائمة " ابدأ = start " ثم اذهب الى " تشغيل = run " اكتب " prefetch " ستظهر لك ملفات أحذفها كلها وأحذفهاا من سلة المحذوفات.
> ...



شكراً يا كوكو على الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مارس 2009)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا
> 
> كانت كتتيرة كتير
> 
> ...



ميرررسى على مروورك يا أمجد

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مارس 2009)

malak elrab قال:


> شكراً يا كوكو على الموضوع



ميرررسى على مروورك يا ملاك 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## tonylovejesus (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مارس 2009)

كوكو مان الخيار التاني 

مش بيفتح عم يقلي يتعذر الوصول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 مارس 2009)

يتعذر الوصول 

ولا مافيش ملفات ؟؟؟

تفرق كتير على فكره 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مورا 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك ياكوكو
ربنا يعوكضك ياباشا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بيشو

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

